# Comet Clutch 103 HPQ



## hondarecoveryman (Feb 28, 2009)

I purchased this clutch while searching for a cheaper factory replacement I paid $300.00 from pat's small engine it is set up to engage at 2500 rpm out of the box ,pulls much harder through the mid range of rpm and added about 5-8 mph to top speed (55 stock-60-63mph comet clutch) it eliminates the engine braking but that is not a issue with me. I was very impressed with the clutch and expect you would be too .


----------



## hondarecoveryman (Feb 28, 2009)

Before the clutch install it would stall out when buried like this !! as you can see it was throwing mud off all 4 tires !!! I WAS PROUD OF THE MAD KAW THAT DAY !!!! also would never pull a wheelie before clutch install after install you can snap it up like my 650 !!! as long as you are in low gear


----------



## Metal Man (Dec 17, 2008)

2500 rpm is a pretty good stall :bigeyes:


----------



## hondarecoveryman (Feb 28, 2009)

Metal Man said:


> 2500 rpm is a pretty good stall :bigeyes:


 Yeah it is that is about where the reverse limiter kicks in!! but if you are easy on the throttle it reacts nice and smooth ... but if you just pin it from a dead stop it grabs like nobodys buisness :rockn:


----------



## AUbruterider (Feb 9, 2009)

nice to see theres some performance stuff out there for the p360s 

good find with the clutch stuff


----------



## phreebsd (Dec 16, 2004)

hondarecoveryman said:


> I WAS PROUD OF THE MAD KAW THAT DAY !!!! also would never pull a wheelie before clutch install after install you can snap it up like my 650 !!! as long as you are in low gear


I've always said there's something you dont see everyday. A P360 with the front wheels off the ground.


----------



## Metal Man (Dec 17, 2008)

Not sure of the power difference but hondarecoveryman's other prairie is a 400 not the 360.


----------



## phreebsd (Dec 16, 2004)

they both aint winning no races 
top speed of my p360 was 45 down hill.

the prairie 400 was the predecessor of the 360.


----------



## Metal Man (Dec 17, 2008)

Yeah the 400 use to be Kawies big boy back in the day. I've actually ridden a 400 a few times. One of my cousins bought one new and it still going strong.I remember riding it when he first got it and thinking how bad *** it was. I was still ridding a Honda 250 BigRed in those days. Funny how far ATV's have come in the past 15 years or so.


----------



## hondarecoveryman (Feb 28, 2009)

*400 Prairie*

Yeah when me and dad got that thing the sales man actually used the words BIG BORE :haha: But at the time it was !! 1998 was so long ago!!!


----------



## AUbruterider (Feb 9, 2009)

Metal Man said:


> Not sure of the power difference but hondarecoveryman's other prairie is a 400 not the 360.


oh ok - i thought it was a 360. my mistake.


----------



## hondarecoveryman (Feb 28, 2009)

*400 Prairie*

If the 360 has any amount of power at all stock its doin better than the 400 , the 400 is way heavier, its liquid cooled though thats a bonus IMO good old quad though Thats the quad that got me into all of this me and some friends went ridin one weekend and my Mojave was broke (as usual!!) so i took my dads prairie and i was in love .. wait i mean thats the day i found out i got MUD IN MY BLOOD !!:rockn: Been buying lifts, tires ,bigger quads and the list is still growing:bigok:


----------

